# positive ANA for Hashi?



## monarchmomx2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am posting here as i'm researching on possible causes of my daughter's recent health changes. She has endo/rheumy consults scheduled, but of course couldn't get in until Feb ...frustrating

Anyhow, she has had a positve ANA for many years, was tested 10 years or so ago when my youngest daughter was dx with JRA. My oldest has never been symptomatic until recent year. What alarmed me most was she had a rapid weight gain over past 6 months of 30 lbs or so. I have Cushings, and that was a red flag for me! She does have purpe stretchmarks which are also a Cushing's sign...do those of you who had weight gain with Hashi's have purple stretch marks initially?

She is sleeping alot, which is contraindicator of Cushings, and got me talking with my online group...and they suggested the possiblity of Hashi's with her positive ANA. Her's was speckeled at 1:320

Her other symptoms are joint pain, fatigue. I feel that i have observed some periods of depression as well as oiliness in her face and hair.

TIA for any input!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarchmomx2 said:


> Hi everyone, I am posting here as i'm researching on possible causes of my daughter's recent health changes. She has endo/rheumy consults scheduled, but of course couldn't get in until Feb ...frustrating
> 
> Anyhow, she has had a positve ANA for many years, was tested 10 years or so ago when my youngest daughter was dx with JRA. My oldest has never been symptomatic until recent year. What alarmed me most was she had a rapid weight gain over past 6 months of 30 lbs or so. I have Cushings, and that was a red flag for me! She does have purpe stretchmarks which are also a Cushing's sign...do those of you who had weight gain with Hashi's have purple stretch marks initially?
> 
> ...












How old is your daughter? Purple striae is a clinical symptom of Cushing's.

As you probably know ANA is "suggestive" of many things.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/ana/tab/test

I did not have Hashi's so I cannot answer your question but others will be along.

Perhaps you can get your daughter on a cancellation list?


----------



## monarchmomx2 (Dec 6, 2012)

she turned 20 this summer....as I mentioned I have Cushing's so I do know it's symptoms frontwards and backwards..just wondering if anyone with Hashi's had them as well.

She is on cancellation list...thanks for the thought though


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I DO have Hashi's and had weight gain and never a positive ANA.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I just had a positive ANA with speckled and nucleolar patterns and an elevated ESR. I really thught my troubles were behind me.


----------

